# مساعدة في الرد على شبهة من فضلكم..



## raneen4 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة,
اخوتي بالمسيح أتمنى منكم مساعدتي بالرد على الشبهة التالية:
مكتوب في سفر الأمثال الاية الرابعة[q-bible] مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ [/q-bible]" الشبهة تحديدا ضد جملة "مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟  وهي ضد كروية الأرض, أتمنى أن يساعدني احد بتفسير المقصود بأطراف الأرض هنا..


:big35:


----------



## My Rock (27 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخت العزيزة

بدايةً احب ان اوجهك للموضوع التالي: *الرد على شبهة: *الأرض لها أربع زوايا في الكتاب المقدس

الذي تعرضنا فيه للنصوص التي يعترض عليها الغير مؤمن و يقول كذباً انها تقصد ان الارض كروية!

الموضوع هو مستمر فخطوتنا التالية هي شرح الكلمات العبرية و اليونانية التي استخدمت في النصوص الكريمة المُعترض عليها و في النصوص الاخرى الغير معترض عليها و التي لا تتطرق للارض بل كاستخدام عام

سأعطيكي الجواب القصير للنص الكريم و يمكنك المتابعة معنا على الرابط اعلاه اذ سنأخذ كل النصوص الكريمة المعترض عليها و نثبت عدم وجود اي نص كتابي يتعارض مع كروية الارض

النص الكريم في سفر الامثال 30 و العدد 4 يقول:

[Q-BIBLE]4 مَن صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَن جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حُفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَن صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ [/Q-BIBLE]

نرى ان النص الكريم يتكلم عن الله الذي صعد الى السماء و نزل (المسيح بتجسده و قيامته)

و من ثم يتعجب بعجائب قدرة الله و يتسائل كيف يجمع الرياح و كيف يصر المياه و كيف يثبت اطراف الارض

فهنا يتكلم عن جمع الرياح من اتجاهاتها الاربعة

و يتكلم عن صر المياه في قالبها الحالي الموجود بين القارات كالبحر الابيض المتوسط الموجود بين افريقا و اوربا


و يتكلم عن تثبيت اراضي القارات كافريقيا و اوربا مثلاً, اذ يتسائل كيف ثبت الله اطراف هذه الاراضي (اي القارات) بحيث يصرها الماء من الجهات المختلفة

فالنص الكريم يتكلم عن الاراضي و القارات و عن وجودها وسط الماء, اذ هي من احدى عجائب الله في الخلق و لا وجود لاي تطرق لكروية الارض من عدمها!

فالكلمة العبرية المستخدمة في النص هي אפס و تعني نهايات او اطراف و كلمة ארץ كما شرحناها في الموضوع الذي وضعت رابطه اعلاه تعني ارض او قطعة ارض او حقل او بلد و ليس كرة ارضية فقط

نرحب بأي تساؤل جديد في هذا الموضوع يا اختي و اشجعك لمتابعتنا على الموضوع الاخر لتري معنا كيف ان كلمة الله الحية و صادقة 

سلام و نعمة


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

عزيزي السائل 



raneen4 قال:


> الشبهة تحديدا ضد جملة "مَن ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ وهي ضد كروية الأرض, أتمنى أن يساعدني احد بتفسير المقصود بأطراف الأرض هنا..


 
قلنا يجب التمييز في كلام الكتاب المقدس هل يقول هنا معلومة علمية او يتكلم بصيغة ادبية ؟؟؟

الكتاب المقدس في جوهره واساسه ليس كتاب علوم 
انما غرضه الاساسي يهتم بخلاص الانسان وعلاقته مع الله 
وفي اجزاء كبيرة منه كتٌب بصيغة ادبية شعرية 
اذا فيجب الالتفات الى صيغة الكتاب والمعلومة التي يريد توصيلها 
هي هل معلومة لخلاص الانسان ،او معلومة في درس العلوم ؟؟

(من صعد الى السموات ونزل.من جمع الريح في حفنتيه.من صرّ المياه في ثوب.من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض.ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه ان عرفت)
(امثال 30 : 4)

سفر الامثال عموما كتب بصيغة شعرية ادبية 
غرضه تعليم الحكمة والفهم 
في هذه الفقرة يتكلم بروح النبوة 

(من الذي صعد الى السموات ونزل ) ؟؟؟

تحقيق النبؤة في الرب يسوع المسيح 

قال الرب يسوع :
(ان كنت قلت لكم الارضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون ان قلت لكم السماويات.13 وليس احد صعد الى السماء الا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الانسان الذي هو في السماء)
(يوحنا 3: 12 - 13) 

( لذلك يقول.اذ صعد الى العلاء سبى سبيا واعطى الناس عطايا. 9 واما انه صعد فما هو الا انه نزل ايضا اولا الى اقسام الارض السفلى. 10 الذي نزل هو الذي صعد ايضا فوق جميع السموات لكي يملأ الكل.)
(افسس 4: 8 - 10)

سؤالك عن ( من الذي ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ) اخذته على انه معلومة علمية تتناقض مع كروية الارض ، في حين انه صيغة شعرية ، اذا فهو فكرة ادبية يتكلم بصيغة شعرية .

لماذا لم تسأل عن ( من صر المياه في ثوب ) ؟؟؟؟ 
هل المياه تصر في اثواب ؟؟؟
هل هذه المعلومة لم تصدمك كتناقض واضح فيما يقولونه في فصل العلوم عن المطر والسحاب ؟؟؟

لماذا لم تسأل عن ( من جمع الريح في حفنتيه ) ؟؟؟؟
هل الرياح تجمع في الكفوف ؟؟؟

*******

علمونا في المدارس بجانب فصل العلوم ، فصل آخر في الادب اسمه ( الكنايات الشعرية ) 

فاتذكر ضاحكا ما كانوا يعلمونا اياه 
( شبه فلان بالاسد وحذف المشبه وصرح بالمشبه به كناية .... )

الخلاصة : 

اذا فمن الواضح ان الفقرة الكتابية ، مكتوبة بصيغة شعرية ادبية 
تخضع لفصل الادب والشعر ولا تخضع لفصل العلوم والجغرافيا والتاريخ 
هناك تشبيهات وحذف المشبه به وصرح بالمشبه كناية عن .....

شبه الرياح بالرمال التي تجمع في الكفوف 

شبه المياه بالاشياء التي نصرها في الاثواب 

شبه الارض بشيء له اطراف تثبت 

كلها تشبيهات ادبية وليست حقائق علمية 

المهم الا يفوتك الغرض الاساسي من الفقرة الكتابية المباركة 
فهي تشهد عن المسيح ابن الله ، الذي نزل من السماء الى الارض في صورة انسان مثلنا في كل شيء ما عدا الخطية ، لكي ينقذنا من خطايانا بمحبته وموته على الصليب .

فهل قبلت عمله بالايمان ، واتخذته ربا والها ومخلصا ؟؟؟؟؟

ربنا يبارك في فهمكم واذهانكم لمعرفة اسمه القدوس المبارك .

آمين


----------



## raneen4 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة, 
أشكرك أخي "My Rock" على الاجابة الشافية, اضطلعت مسبقا على الموضوع الخاص بشبهة أن الأرض لها أربع زوايا فعلا اجابات كافية ووافية, 
أشكر الرب لوجود اشخاص مثلكم للدفاع عن كلمته..


----------



## raneen4 (27 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكرك أخي نيو مان, أوافقك على ان سفر الأمثال كتب بصورة شعرية,لكن لاقناع المتسائلين اجابة الأخ "My Rock" شافية أكثر .. أشكرك على تعبك للدفاع عن كلمة الرب..
سلام ونعمة,


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 نوفمبر 2008)

اختي الفاضلة 

نشكر الرب ان هناك من يرد بطريقة تقنع السائل 

استعملي ما تشائي من الردود المقنعة 

وربنا يبارك في الاخ الحبيب My Rock
وباقي فريق منتديات الكنيسة ، لمجد اسمه القدوس


----------



## صوت الرب (27 نوفمبر 2008)

*أهلا بك عزيزتي raneen4 و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك
الأصل العبري لكلمة الأرض في سفر الأمثال 
هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة في سفر حزقيال 7 : 2
و سفر حزقيال لم يشر إلى الكرة الأرضية بل إلى أرض إسرائيل فقط
فإذن الكلمة لها عدة معاني كما يوضحها قاموس Strong
ארץ
'erets
eh'-rets
From an unused root probably meaning to be firm; the earth (at large, or partitively a land): -  X common, country, earth, field, ground, land, X nations, way, + wilderness, world
.*


----------



## antonius (28 نوفمبر 2008)

صوت الرب قال:


> *أهلا بك عزيزتي raneen4 و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك*
> *الأصل العبري لكلمة الأرض في سفر الأمثال *
> *هي نفس الكلمة المستخدمة في سفر حزقيال 7 : 2*
> *و سفر حزقيال لم يشر إلى الكرة الأرضية بل إلى أرض إسرائيل فقط*
> ...


 ملاحضة مهمة جدا..جدا..فيها مفتاح جواب..
ويلاحظ وكما قال اخ نيومان..فان الكتاب المقدس ليس اطروحة دكتوراه والغرض منه ليس علميا ولا هدف اكتشافات علمية! فلهذا كلامه لا علاقة له بالعلم برايي..وانما الكلام يحمل معاني بلاغة ورمزية عادة..
سلام وبركة


----------



## ASTRO (28 نوفمبر 2008)

*ردود واضحة ربنا يبارككم*


----------



## raneen4 (14 ديسمبر 2008)

أشكركم اخوتي جميعا للرد,
لكن لدي سؤال للزعيم.. أنا شرحت التفسير كالتفسير الذي أعطيتني اياه اخي.. لكن تم الادعاء ان هذا يناقض "الانجراف القاري" .. ما هو تعليقك أخي الزعيم؟ وكيف يمكننا تفسير هذا الأمر؟

سلام ونعمة,


----------



## My Rock (14 ديسمبر 2008)

raneen4 قال:


> أشكركم اخوتي جميعا للرد,
> لكن لدي سؤال للزعيم.. أنا شرحت التفسير كالتفسير الذي أعطيتني اياه اخي.. لكن تم الادعاء ان هذا يناقض "الانجراف القاري" .. ما هو تعليقك أخي الزعيم؟ وكيف يمكننا تفسير هذا الأمر؟
> 
> سلام ونعمة,


 
بالطبع يا اخت raneen4
أنت تحاورين اشخاص ليس هدفهم معرفة الحقيقة او الفهم, بل الطعن و الطعن لاغير فلا تتوقعي انهم سيقبلوا بتفسير او بشرح مهما كان مدعم بالادلة والبراهين

ما يهمني ان تكوني انتِ مقتنعة لا هذه الشلة من غير المتعلمين و غير المثقفين في اي مجال في مجالات الحياة و خاصة جهلهم الفاضح بالكتاب المقدس

نظرية الانجراف القاري (لاحظي معي هي نظرية و ليست قانون) تنص على ان الارض كانت قارة واحدة و من ثم تقسمت الى عدة قارات
بغض النظر عن صحة هذه النظرية من عدمها فهو ليس موضوعنا (لان العلماء نفسهم رفضوا هذه النظرية لعدم وجود سبب لهذه الطاقة الهائلة لتحريك و تقسيم الاراضي و عدم انقساماتها في وقتنا الحالي), لكن هذه النظرية لا تمس النص الكريم و لا ما شرحناه سابقاً

فالنص الكريم يستعجب بعجائب صنع الله 
اذ جمع الريح في حفنتيه و صر المياه كثوب و ثبت اطراف الارض (لاحظي معي ان لا جمع الريح في حفنة الرب و لا صر المياه في ثوب مُدعم بأي نظرية علمية لان الاسلوب المكتوب هو اسلوب البلاغة و الاستعارة لا اسلوب العلم(الغيرمطلق)) 

و قلنا ان تثبيت اطراف الارض يعني تثبيت هذه الاراضي بين المياه و المحيطات (اي عدم غرقها و اختفائها وتلاشيها) 
فالثبات و الحفظ هنا ليس في كتلة واحدة او اكثر, لكن الثبات و الحفاظ و صيرورة المياه من حولها, فمهما انقسمت القارات و تجزءت ستبقى الاراضي مُحيطة بالمياه و مثبتة في وسطها

فالنص الكريم لم يقب ثبا كتلة الارض او حجمها او مساحتها, بل ثبات و الحفاظ على اطراف الارض, سواء كانت جزيرة او كبيرة او قارة سواء انقسمت ام لن تنقسم

فسفر الامثال يتعجب بقدرة الله على الحفاظ و تثبيت حتى الجزر الصغيرة و القارات في وسط المياه 
و انقسامات الارض عن نظرية الانجراف القاري لا علاقة له بالموضوع

اضافة الى ان سفر الامثال كُتب قبل ثلاثة الاف سنة (تقريباً و ليس بالتحديد) و هذه الفترة لا تخص فترة الانجراف القاري التي يعتقد واضعها انها تكون من حقب ابعد بكثير
فالقارات في عهد الملك سليمان هي على حالها كما هي الان لم يحدث اي انقسام في اي قارة في وقتها او بعدها و لا حتى قبلها بالاف السنين اذ فلك نوح المذكور في الكتاب المقدس و المكان الذي رسى فيه هو موجود بالتحديد نفس المكان و نفس سلسلة جبال اراراط (هذا كمثال صغير لا اكثر)

انتبهي يا اختي الى حاجة مهمة في الحوار, و هي ان المشككين يحاولون ربط نص معين يفسروه بطريقتهم الخاصة ليربطوه بأي نظرية علمية تعارض تفسيرهم 
فالحقيقة ان النظرية العلمية تناقض تفسيرهم الخاطئ لانص الكتاب المقدس الصادق

سلام و نعمة


----------



## Michael (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*سلام المسيح

ارجو اولاً ان يتم تعديل عنوان الموضوع بالشاهد Pro 30:4

ولكى يكتمل الرد على هذة الشبهة المزعومة.

يدعى بعض الجاهلين ان :
Pro 30:4  من صعد إلى السماوات ونزل؟ 
لا يوجب ان تعود على المسيح فهنالك ايليا ايضا واخنوخ

2Ki 2:11  وفيما هما يسيران ويتكلمان إذا مركبة من نار وخيل من نار فصلت بينهما، فصعد إيليا في العاصفة إلى السماء.

Heb 11:5  بالإيمان نقل أخنوخ لكي لا يرى الموت، ولم يوجد لأن الله نقله - إذ قبل نقله شهد له بأنه قد أرضى الله.


فارجو التوضيح.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

michael قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> ارجو اولاً ان يتم تعديل عنوان الموضوع بالشاهد pro 30:4
> 
> ...





للأسف هى توجب انه المسيح وحده بل الله كأصح تعبير

والجواب البسيط على كل مسلم هو فقط ان يكمل الآية 

إذاى اقول انا ازاى


من صعد الى السماوات و نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت (ام  30 :  4)




فالحل يكمن كله فى تكميل الآية

هل ايليا فعل ذلك نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هل اخنوخ فعل ذلك نزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع اطراف الارض ما اسمه و ما اسم ابنه ان عرفت ؟؟؟؟؟




فهم أخذوا اول وصف عن الله فقط 
فالله رحيم ونحن رحماء ولكن إذا استعرضنا صفاتنا مع صفات الله فالفرق يظهر جليا بهيا

فهذا اول رد

رد منطقى ثانى وليس آخر


هل ايليا له ابناء ؟؟؟ حتى يقول له ما اسم ابنه إن عرفت ؟؟؟؟


هل هناك صعوبه فى معرفة اسم ايليا حتى يقول الكتاب المقدس ( ما إسمه ) هناك لدى اكثر من 10 ردود أخرى 
إن لم تعجبك هاذين الردين سوف اصع لك الباقى

وللتذكير فقط 
يجب ان يرجعوا الى مفسرينا كما نفعل نحن ؟؟​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

وايضا لو كلفنا نفسنا ان ننظر الى الآية التالية لها مباشرة سوف نجد انه يعلن انه هو الله


كل كلمة من *الله* نقية ترس هو للمحتمين به (ام  30 :  5)​


----------



## Molka Molkan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

*وتعالى نشوف التفاسير قالت اية*

*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*
​
سؤال عجيب يقدمه سليمان  الحكيم خلال الظلال، فقد رأى بعين النبوة الكلمة الإلهي، حكمة الله الذي في السماء  يطأطئ السماوات وينزل لكي يخلص الإنسان ويهبه ذاته. هذا الذي في حديثه مع نيقوديموس  قال: "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في  السماء" (يو 3: 13). وقيل عنه: "وأما أنه صعد، فما هو إلا أنه نزل أيضًا أولاً إلى  أقسام الأرض السفلى؛ الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضًا فوق جميع السماوات، لكي يملأ الكل"  (أف 4: 9-10).

لقد تمم ذلك السماوي  خلاصنا على الصليب ونزل إلى الجحيم ليحمل الذين ماتوا على الرجاء، ويدخل بهم كسبايا  إلى الفردوس.

* "من جمع الريح في  حفنيته؟"*  هنا يؤكد سلطانه وقدرته على الخلاص، فهو القدير الذي يجمع الريح كما في حفنتيه،  ويصُر الماء كما في ثوبه، ويثبت جميع الأرض. أينما وجد الإنسان، سواء في الجو مع  الريح، أو وسط المياه، أو في أقصى الأرض، فإن الله قادر أن يضمه إليه ويرعاه ويتمم  خلاصه. وكما يقول السيد المسيح نفسه: "هكذا أحب الله العالم لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن  به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يو 3: 16).

أما قوله: "*ما اسمه؟  وما اسم ابنه إن عرفت*"؟ فتأتي الإجابة عند تجسد حكمة الله، الذي جاء لكي يخبرنا  عن سرّ الآب الفائق. يقول: "الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر" (يو 1: 18)،  كما يقول: "ليس أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن أراد  الابن أن يعلن له (مت 11: 27).

v[FONT=&quot]   [/FONT]هل تؤمن  أن الله يعول خليقته وقادر أن يفعل كل شيء؟ اسمح للأعمال المناسبة أن تتبع إيمانك،  وعندئذ يسمع لك. لا تفكر في القبض على الرياح بقبضة يديك، أي بالإيمان بدون الأعمال[4]. 


*تفسير ابونا انطونيوس*


*آية (4):  "من صعد إلى السماوات ونزل من جمع الريح في حفنتيه من صر المياه في ثوب من ثبت جميع  أطراف الأرض ما اسمه وما اسم ابنه أن عرفت."*

إن المعرفة  البشرية في أعلى درجاتها لهي محدودة جداً. ونجد هنا سؤال لم يستطع أحد فهمه قبل  تجسد المسيح وهو *من صعد إلى السموات ونزل. *والمسيح أجاب على هذا السؤال  لنيقوديموس (يو13:3) بقوله "ليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن  الإنسان الذي هو في السماء." وبولس أكمل الشرح في (أف9:4،10). ثم يستطرد أجور أو  سليمان ويُصوِّر سلطان الله على ثلاثة عناصر الأرض [1] الهواء= *جمع الريح.  *[2] الماء= *صر المياه. *[3] الأرض= *ثبت الأرض. *ومن يستطيع أن يضبط  الريح غير المنظور ويتحكم فيه ومن الذي يستطيع أن يسيطر على البحر ومن الذي يثبت  الأرض إلا الله (مز7:135 + أي8:26 + مز6:104 + مز5:104). ولاحظ أن المسيح كان له  سلطان على البحر وعلى الريح. فإذاً الصفات المذكورة هنا هي للآب والابن، فكل ما هو  للآب هو للإبن أيضاً. *ما اسمه= *هو لا يسأل عن اسم فعلاً فهو يدرك أنه الله  ولكن هذا القول يدل على أن هذا الكائن غير مدرك في قوته وطبيعته وأزليته وأبديته،  وجوده لا نهائي ومعرفته لا نهائية وقدرته لا نهائية ليس في إمكان بشر أن يصل إليها.  *وما اسم ابنه= *هنا يتكلم عن المسيح ابن الله. ولا أحد بهذه المواصفات إلا  الله مثلث الأقانيم القادر على كل شئ (أكال) وهو الذي نزل من السماء ليصير إيثيئيل  أي الله معي. هو نزل ليأخذ جسد بشريتنا، وبجسد بشريتنا هذا صعد ثانية للسماء ليصالح  السماء والأرض فهو خالق كلاهما. ونلاحظ أن إيليا وأخنوخ صعد للسماء لكنهما لم ينزلا  فلا أحد نزل من السماء سوى المسيح. وبنفس المفهوم ردد موسى نفس المعنى عن نزول  المسيح من السماء (تث11:30،12).
​


----------



## Michael (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*aشكرا اخى الحبيب وان كان هنالك تفسيرات تخرى ان تخبرنى بها

ما يلى آيات على ان المسيح هو النازل من السماء

Joh_3:12-13  إن كنت قلت لكم الأرضيات ولستم تؤمنون فكيف تؤمنون إن قلت لكم السماويات؟  (13)  وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إلا الذي نزل من السماء ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء.

Joh_6:38  لأني قد نزلت من السماء ليس لأعمل مشيئتي بل مشيئة الذي أرسلني.

Joh_6:41-42  فكان اليهود يتذمرون عليه لأنه قال: «أنا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء».  (42)  وقالوا: «أليس هذا هو يسوع بن يوسف الذي نحن عارفون بأبيه وأمه. فكيف يقول هذا: إني نزلت من السماء؟»

Joh_6:51  أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد. والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم».

Joh_6:58  هذا هو الخبز الذي نزل من السماء. ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن وماتوا. من يأكل هذا الخبز فإنه يحيا إلى الأبد».

Eph_4:8-10  لذلك يقول: «إذ صعد إلى العلاء سبى سبيا وأعطى الناس عطايا».  (9)  وأما أنه صعد، فما هو إلا إنه نزل أيضا أولا إلى أقسام الأرض السفلى.  (10)  الذي نزل هو الذي صعد أيضا فوق جميع السماوات، لكي يملأ الكل.
*


----------

